# JD 111 Tractor starting issue after sitting



## kclight01 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hello Guys,
I've been using this time to do some maintenance on my favorite tractor and decided to join. I have been dealing with an issue with difficult starting if it sits more than a week. If I crank every week, she starts right up. If longer than that, it loses prime and it is very difficult to start. I usually have to spray starting fluid almost continuously until it runs long enough to suck enough gas to run. I've been thinking that it's probably due to the long line from the tank and the fact that the tank is low instead of elevated. Also, I am wondering if the gas cap either is clogged or maybe venting too much. If it's clogged maybe its making it harder to suck gas during starting, and if its too open, maybe it's causing the line to drain all the way back to the tank. I might try covering the cap vent hole with tape, after I shut down next time and see if it makes a difference. Everything else on the tractor still works great. I obtained it about 10 years ago, fixed it up and it's been good ever since. I may post photos soon. Thanks for any tips or ideas on the starting issue.


----------



## zukeepr (Jan 5, 2020)

I had a similar problem, though it was a different model. Replaced all the fuel lines, didn't help. Replaced the fuel pump, didn't help. Dismantled and cleaned the carb, bingo!


----------



## Crazy Uncle Duke (Jan 12, 2020)

kclight01 said:


> Hello Guys,
> I've been using this time to do some maintenance on my favorite tractor and decided to join. I have been dealing with an issue with difficult starting if it sits more than a week. If I crank every week, she starts right up. If longer than that, it loses prime and it is very difficult to start. I usually have to spray starting fluid almost continuously until it runs long enough to suck enough gas to run. I've been thinking that it's probably due to the long line from the tank and the fact that the tank is low instead of elevated. Also, I am wondering if the gas cap either is clogged or maybe venting too much. If it's clogged maybe its making it harder to suck gas during starting, and if its too open, maybe it's causing the line to drain all the way back to the tank. I might try covering the cap vent hole with tape, after I shut down next time and see if it makes a difference. Everything else on the tractor still works great. I obtained it about 10 years ago, fixed it up and it's been good ever since. I may post photos soon. Thanks for any tips or ideas on the starting issue.


Sounds like a carb or fuel delivery issue
I assume it has an 11 horse Briggs?
Plenty of aftermarket carburetors available on eBay if you don't have the knowledge or time to rebuild one.
Also replace all fuel lines and filters while you're at it.
Cool old tractor BTW.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

If you've got a weak fuel pump, that can cause the problem you're seeing. Also any lose connection in the fuel line clamps, or even a bad fuel filter seal will allow it to suck air. Once the fuel passes through the pump, it's pressurized and there is no vacuum to suck air. Poor man's fix is to put an in-line fuel shutoff valve about 3" from the carb inlet. That only works if the float needle is actually seating and not allowing fuel to bleed past the needle into the intake. Does the crank oil smell like gas?

When you shut it off, closing the valve, will "trap" fuel in the carb bowl. When you start again, there's enough fuel in the float bowl for it to run until the pump gets all of the air out. $3 fix....


----------



## kclight01 (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks for the tips. All the lines are new and I added a shut of valve and a fuel filter in a few years ago when I fixed it up. I cleaned the carb then too so everything is in good condition. I started it today (sitting about 10 days) and it started right up. I've only had the issue when it sits more than 2 weeks or so. During those times, it takes a long time to get the gas going, even with starter fluid.


----------



## kclight01 (Mar 27, 2020)

kclight01 said:


> Thanks for the tips. All the lines are new and I added a shut of valve and a fuel filter in a few years ago when I fixed it up. I cleaned the carb then too so everything is in good condition. I started it today (sitting about 10 days) and it started right up. I've only had the issue when it sits more than 2 weeks or so. During those times, it takes a long time to get the gas going, even with starter fluid.


----------



## kclight01 (Mar 27, 2020)

Howdy, still having same issue. Last year I kept good prime by cranking it at least every other week while it was sitting. It's been a few months now and having the same issue where I can't keep it running. All the lines are still good, I use starter fluid and it starts right up and then dies. It usually takes a few sprays to keep it running but not this time. I drained the battery which was a little weak and I didn't want to work the starter too much, so I just pulled out the push mower (I use it to mow a large backyard). I have a fuel cut off valve like (post #4), I tried filling the line with gas to help prime it, nothing has worked yet. The strange thing is once I get it running on its own, it works like magic, everything runs great and starts right up every time, the only issue is if I let it sit longer for about 10 days, then I have to go through this lengthy process again of trying to get it started the first time. Once I get it started, I'll be back on my cycle of starting at least every other week. Any other ideas? Maybe the fuel cut off isn't sealing good or the filter is clogged, Its still pretty new though.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

kclight01 said:


> Howdy, still having same issue. Last year I kept good prime by cranking it at least every other week while it was sitting. It's been a few months now and having the same issue where I can't keep it running. All the lines are still good, I use starter fluid and it starts right up and then dies. It usually takes a few sprays to keep it running but not this time. I drained the battery which was a little weak and I didn't want to work the starter too much, so I just pulled out the push mower (I use it to mow a large backyard). I have a fuel cut off valve like (post #4), I tried filling the line with gas to help prime it, nothing has worked yet. The strange thing is once I get it running on its own, it works like magic, everything runs great and starts right up every time, the only issue is if I let it sit longer for about 10 days, then I have to go through this lengthy process again of trying to get it started the first time. Once I get it started, I'll be back on my cycle of starting at least every other week. Any other ideas? Maybe the fuel cut off isn't sealing good or the filter is clogged, Its still pretty new though.


Sometimes you just have to give up trying to figure it out and go with what you know is going to make life easier. Even though most small boat outboards have fuel pumps, they still have one of these.......










Making Life Easier


----------



## kclight01 (Mar 27, 2020)

Well now I am thinking it's the fuel pump, its original. I am trying to determine if the pulse line is any good, or maybe the diaphram in the pump is bad. Researching it and now starting to understand how it works. I am going to inspect the lines a little closer and maybe replace and try again. I do like that hand primer though.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

kclight01 said:


> Well now I am thinking it's the fuel pump, its original. I am trying to determine if the pulse line is any good, or maybe the diaphram in the pump is bad. Researching it and now starting to understand how it works. I am going to inspect the lines a little closer and maybe replace and try again. I do like that hand primer though.


It's 90% likely it's your fuel pump. That's what I old you in post #4, 2 years ago. I just thought I'd throw out another option and maybe that would stick


----------



## kclight01 (Mar 27, 2020)

Yes sir, you were right, but it was always starting good after that first start. I was hoping I could still make the original work, I took it apart the pump, cleaned, checked, inspected all the parts, nothing looked bad, the reed moves with suction from the crank, no visible worn or tears or anything, but still not strong enough to pull the fuel I guess. I replaced the hoses and took the filter out, tried filling line with gas first, but still no go. I don't see where I can get the same part anymore, just these cheap universal pumps, so I ordered one.


----------



## nowers (4 mo ago)

kclight01 said:


> Howdy, still having same issue. Last year I kept good prime by cranking it at least every other week while it was sitting. It's been a few months now and having the same issue where I can't keep it running. All the lines are still good, I use starter fluid and it starts right up and then dies. It usually takes a few sprays to keep it running but not this time. I drained the battery which was a little weak and I didn't want to work the starter too much, so I just pulled out the push mower (I use it to mow a large backyard). I have a fuel cut off valve like (post #4), I tried filling the line with gas to help prime it, nothing has worked yet. The strange thing is once I get it running on its own, it works like magic, everything runs great and starts right up every time, the only issue is if I let it sit longer for about 10 days, then I have to go through this lengthy process again of trying to get it started the first time. Once I get it started, I'll be back on my cycle of starting at least every other week. Any other ideas? Maybe the fuel cut off isn't sealing good or the filter is clogged, Its still pretty new though.


I have an LT155 with a Kohler 15 hp single that does the same thing. I've discovered that something in the gasoline plugs up a tiny hole in the carburetor when I leave it sit. I have no idea what's doing this.


----------

